# Frozen Weta's Erratic Etchings



## Frozen Weta (Sep 21, 2008)

...Yes, the acronym for the title would be FWEE.

Anyway, here I'll post my drawings, doodles, and any collection of lines that vaguely resembles anything (mostly the latter.)

This is my deviantART page.

I tend to draw mostly cartoons and bizarre landscapes.  So... Here we go.







Just a drawing of a big-headed penguin, and a very thin salamander with its gills still attached.







Mykange, planet of colorful mushrooms, giant trees, and freakish bird-beetle hybrid animal thingies.







This is a self portrait.  This kind of looks like me, only without the nose, pinky fingers, or ears.  Sometimes I do end up staring at pencils for no apparent reason.







Organic food and environmentally friendly products are nice, but... Idiots keep buying fake health and "green" merchandise that sports ridiculous information. 







A group picture featuring most of my original characters.  I'm drawing character profiles for each of them (which I will post when I finish them.)

Top row (left to right)- Meulas, Wetacket, Thystame, Rida

Bottom Row (left to right)- Joseph, Lerbles, Unnamed Water Bear, Salek, Pawt, Lyaaren, Shank, Agnes, Leoddo

And here's Character Number 1- Joseph Boxer... (Yeah, he's named after a brand of underwear.  Live with it.)







Other profiles coming eventually...

Well... That's it for now.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Sep 21, 2008)

eee creepy sock puppet

Yeah, I quite like the cartoony appearance of your drawing. Keep it up, I'll be back to check when there's new art.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 21, 2008)

Where can I buy this special organic salt?

Nice work =D


----------



## Frozen Weta (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks.

Actually, my favorite drawing out of all these is the Organic Salt one.


----------

